
The New Story of Humanity's Origins in Africa - _emacsomancer_
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/07/the-new-story-of-humanitys-origins/564779/?single_page=true
======
cjohansson
Does this falsify Darwins theory of common descent?

